
What to Use Ethereum For – Vitalik Buterin - mido22
https://twitter.com/VitalikButerin/status/1123136930177118209
======
mimixco
A store of value? With all the known problems in Solidity and the recent
discovery of many simplistic private keys, it's hard to take anyone seriously
when they suggest using Ethereum for money.

